# are pigeons safe for children?



## grand ma (Aug 6, 2009)

am considering acquiring two homing pigeons for grandsons and am wondering if there are any diseases or parasites peculiar to birds that can be transmitted to humans?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How old are the children?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

depending on their age. It's more like "Are the pigeons safe with the children?"


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

My children have been handling and helping take care of pigeons since they were 5 yrs. old. It is a great thing to have children around pigeons as it teaches them to appreciate the life of something and teaches them responsibility. It also helps the family to do things together which so many families dont do anymore.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I'm pretty much a child/teenager, and I own 8 pigeons. With me spending ALOT of time out there, my opinion is that they are deffinatly safe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are safe, but depending on the age of the children, an adult should supervise and take on the responsibility of the birds. Don't know how old they are, just know that children are not always responsible enough to take on the care of an animal. How old are the children?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

well if they dont mind getting a wing in the face here and there at feeding time I guess they should be safe lol


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

If your wondering-"Are the Children safe around pigeons, health wise" Then Yes. The pigeons wont spread any diseases or parasites.

It all depends on-"Are the pigeons safe around the children".

Take a Look at this link- 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/interesting-topic-about-bugs-and-pigeons-27542.html


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

My son started helping me with our first pigeon " Dovey" when he was 12. Over that time I have instructed him about bird/animal care. I even read him the book " Pigeons" by Andrew Blechman. When I am out working, he checks on the birds, and knows what to look for. I think it's a great learning experience, just start out small.....


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

I contacted the CDC today with questions pertaining to this matter.

What I was told was as long as the children are not putting pigeon dropping in there mouth or hands that have handled or contacted pigeons or dropping in there mouth.

My son is two yrs old and wouldn't put dropping in his mouth and doesn't handle birds yet. But he does get his hands dirty and tends to put his hands in his mouth at times. You have to make sure that you have sanitation wipes available and that your childrens hands are clean most of the time and before allowing tem to eat.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Same rules apply as a cat or dog pet. Except I have never seen on the news where a pigeon attacked a child!!!! The old saying " Cleanliness is next to Godliness" is true. I have several grandaughters, the middle one is the smallest. She is also the fastest. She is always the one to help catch my pigeons up for a race. Good luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Guys, this thread was from Aug. 2009. He either did get the birds by now, or didn't. LOL.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

The dust from the birds can be harmful (Pigeon Breeders Lung). As long as the loft is kept clean and dust kept to a minimum it should be OK.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Good catch JAY3, I guess that is why I am a fledgling!! Lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Everyone does that at some time or other. LOL.


----------

